# Let's talk Sunglasses - need a pair to keep out spring pollen



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm looking for a pair of sunglasses that will seal around the eyes to keep out all the pollen. I have bad allergies and riding in the spring can be murder sometimes. Oakley used to make a pair called Wind Jacket but they are no longer available (see pic above). Does any one else make a similar pair? Any help would be a appreciated.


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

You can still buy the kit

http://www.oakley.com/products/6873/25847?cm_mmc=gbase_csfeeds-_-PLA-_-master-_-16-990

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

Brockwan said:


> You can still buy the kit
> 
> Oakley Split Jacket Wind Gasket Accessory Upgrade Kit | Official Oakley Store
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw that but I don't think the Split Jacket is available either. At least it's not on Oakley's website


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

JVG1967 said:


> I saw that but I don't think the Split Jacket is available either. At least it's not on Oakley's website


Just did a google search and quite a few popped up.

There's also quite a lot of wind jackets also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

Brockwan said:


> Just did a google search and quite a few popped up.
> 
> There's also quite a lot of wind jackets also.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just bought the Split Jacket on OakleyVault.com and the wind gasket kit for @ $140.00

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Freightlinerbob (Feb 4, 2014)

Foam lined safety glasses. 
Ten bucks. 
But they don't say Oakley on them.

http://www.northernsafety.com/Produ...-Riders-Safety-Glasses-with-Red-Mirrored-Lens


----------



## zkrazy (Jan 19, 2011)

What about goggles? A better "seal" around the eyes, bigger clear field of vision, and you can call yourself Enduro! Various models for around $30. I too have bad allergies, while I don't ride with goggles, yet, glasses always hurt the side of my big head just above the ears after a while (even with flexy Split Jackets). Once the Dr clears me to ride again it will be summer, so I'm waiting until next year, but I think it's a better option. Although it does look a little goofy with an open face helmet....
I'm buying those safety glasses for work, thanks Freightlinerbob.


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

Check out the Wiley-X XL-1. Very similar to the oakleys you posted. I use a pair on my motorcycle. Great wind protection while still low profile and cool looking. Not too expensive, very well made. Interchangeable lenses also.


- Rob


----------

